

Ask HN : Is there a massive list of hashes we can use for piracy detection? - AncoraImparo

Need this to determine if a file being sent from user to user is prated content.
======
hendzen
Perhaps contact the MPAA or RIAA? They provide this kind of stuff to Youtube,
Dropbox and other large providers.

~~~
AncoraImparo
Thanks!

